# What kind of mileage?



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking at buying an '84 5spd 4x4 pickup. It has a newer weber carb and an engine swap. The engine is a 2.4 and os out of another 80's Nissan pickup and has 80k on it. The body has 160,000 on it. It runs on 31x10.5's and runs and sounds super smooth. He is saying he's been getting 22-24 mpg.....is it just me or does that seem too good to be true?


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

IDK about the Mileage.

My 93 With 157k miles, 31x10.5x15 tires, 5spd tranny, 4x4 2.4l KA24E fuel injected, KC. I only get like 14-17MPG at like 25 - 40MPH varied (19MPG at 35MPH constant speed) in town and like 17-22MPG going 60-75MPH Varied (26MPG at 55MPH constant speed) on the highway.

My friend used to own my Hardbody before me. He also had a 2wd before it, and it got like 25-35MPG depending on how he drove it. We did extensive testing to figure out the best combinations. These finding are on on Mid Grade(91octane)fuel, Premium(93octane) does a little better. Low(87octane) grade does a little worse. It's like 1-2MPG difference both ways across the board. This was tested over 2-3years.

Now this is after a Seafoam treatment, A new fuel tank, Two full runs of B-12 Chemtool, New fuel filters and a tune up.

Before it was much worse, just doing the Seafoam and the B-12 will do wonders! Just make sure you do the Seafoam just before you change your oil. 1/3 in your tank, 1/3 in brake booster vacuum line, and 1/3 in the crank case. Also I use Castrol Syntec 5w30 motor oil. Idk if it makes a difference I just like it.

I paid $800.00 with the tires included. It had a busted transmission, and I've got $1200.00 tied up in that. To get it running and reliable about another 400.. So I have about $2400.00 total tied up in the truck. It's far from finished, but I really wanted it, and It's a Toy. So far it's proved it's self worth what I've got into it.

I hope this helps!


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I just did my seafoam this past weekend. I drove it an 1.5 hours to where I did the work and got 17mpg going there. After the seafoam and oil change, and replacing my rotted muffler, I returned home and got 23mpg on the same trip!


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Like I said a Seafoam will do wonders! Sometimes it helps a tap or a knock depending on what's causing it.

It removes carbon buildup, oil residue and many other helpful things! It WILL make your vehicle smoke like crazy, check Youtube there's all kinds of videos on how to use it. 

Right now the Irish O store has buy 2 get one free at 9.99 each.

After you run both b-12 treatments, or even in between treatments. It's a good Idea to change your fuel filters. Because b12 cleans all the crap out of your tank and throughout your fuel system. It'll cause the crap to suspend in your fuel and accumulate in your filters.

B-12 is easy to use, pour a can or so during a fillup. I think one can will treat like 15-18 gallons. Not exactly sure.

Good luck with your Mileage!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds possible. An '84 is a 720, not a Hardbody, and I believe is quite a bit lighter than the HB.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been getting 24mpg in city keeping it under 2000rpm. and 26mpg on hwy at 200rpm (and drafting when possible) I bet it has to do with the tires being 17.5% too big.


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

95 ka24e 2wd 5 speed. run about 60 mph 215/75/14 tires i get about 23mpg combined. 156k miles


----------

